# Want to help my son put on weight..



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Hes 21 years old 6"2 and like a fillited earwig, all his mates have been taking steroids and are getting bigger week by week but i`ve told him anything in my house and hes out :wave:

I want to help him put on a bit of weight to burn off but i need a quick fix to keep him interested. I did body building in my younger days but it was raw eggs and cheese then


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

To be honest it's no different now. Diet is where it's at buddy on both ends of the scale - bulking or cutting. Get a meal plan sorted for him with lots of clean carbs in order for him to use and deplete them in workouts. If you want anything additional to supplement his diet that won't hurt either. A decent weight gainer with a high amount of calories will do the world of good. Big compound lifts to start of with to build his base then work from there. And absolutely no cardio if it can be helped. He'll be a brute in no time.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

At 21 years of age, his testosterone is as high as it ever will be so he doesnt need steroids. But at 21 years old there is a natural steroid, its called FOOD. Just get him to eat and eat a lot. There was an 11.5 stone guy on our rugby team, in 8 weeks I got him up to just under 13 stone and he lost fat.

He was on the standard 3 meals a day so because he had a really active job and couldnt stop for snacks, i had him drink 3 protein shakes with added carbs per day on training days and 2 on non training days. Ya he rang me on day 2 saying he cant possible eat another bite otherwise he will puke, 2 weeks later he was craving that food and couldnt live without the protein shakes.

I would bet with eating a stupid amount plus the 5x5 training routine, he would be bigger than his steroid taking mates in no time.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Bod42 said:


> At 21 years of age, his testosterone is as high as it ever will be so he doesnt need steroids. But at 21 years old there is a natural steroid, its called FOOD. Just get him to eat and eat a lot. There was an 11.5 stone guy on our rugby team, in 8 weeks I got him up to just under 13 stone and he lost fat.
> 
> He was on the standard 3 meals a day so because he had a really active job and couldnt stop for snacks, i had him drink 3 protein shakes with added carbs per day on training days and 2 on non training days. Ya he rang me on day 2 saying he cant possible eat another bite otherwise he will puke, 2 weeks later he was craving that food and couldnt live without the protein shakes.
> 
> I would bet with eating a stupid amount plus the 5x5 training routine, he would be bigger than his steroid taking mates in no time.


Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

A cautionary tale for your son a friend I used to know many years ago started on steroids when he was fourteen because he had ears like the FA cup and didn't want people taking the mickey anymore so he got bigger and then got addicted by the time he was 20 he weighed in at a good 18 stone of solid ripped muscle but started getting back pain so went to the doctor who diagnosed him with being 6months away from total kidney failure.

The gym i used to train in was full of steroid heads and yes they where big guys but and older guy took me to one side he was a third of the sted heads and he was still lifting the same as them and more it's like he said patience is a virtue it may take longer to get the strength and size but to doing it all natural is far better


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Tell him to stay away from the roids. 

Weight gainer shakes are pretty clean carbs so go with them twice a day, also drink lots of organic whole milk. Get some good brown pasta and brown rice in him along with lots of meat, the more he works out the bigger appetite he will gain. A couple of stone should go on within a few months. To make sure he eats pack him up a few meals a day in lunch boxes.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

A guy i used to know hit the roids and got big very quickly , acted lime a bell end on them , couldn't get a hard on ( he was ****ting himself thought he had broken it and couldn't nob his Mrs lol ) and when he was off cycle loads of it ( size)dissapeared . Seemed 2 steps forward 1 back each cycle . I think its a shortcut but not a healthy one . 

The guys here know what they are on about - been looking into eating right and Christ its dear !!!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

It can be pretty cheap to put on weight, just look into the GOMAD diet. Gallon of Milk a day diet. This diet plus a heavy compound exercise workout and there is no way you couldnt grow.

This wont get the best response but steroids arent as bad as everybody makes out, most guys could do with taking testosterone as they get older. The problem lies with people not doing their research and screwing themselves up. What is mental is a teenager who would grow like a weed if he eats and does weights wanting to do steroids, it isnt needed and its not healthy at that age. I thought about doing them when i was younger to get ahead at rugby but then 2 guys who joined our team were using them and they were weaker than me.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the problem he's going to have is impatience with comparing his results to his mates. In reality he's going to struggle to put weight on at they same rate as they are with just diet, no matter what he does as chances are they are also eating for Britain!

Is he currently working out at all anyway? Obviously I don't know what his thoughts are and whether he just wants to be bigger, rather than bigger and stronger but you may be best getting him on a 5/3/1 or 5/5/5 programme and focusing on his strength gains. Yep he may be a little behind on the actual weight side of things but if he's kicking their asses on how much more he can lift and how much progress he's making then I'd hope that would keep him happy!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

He probably has very high metabolism , he should start a diet ( ask a doctor ) and gym .


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If he wants to get bigger like his friends, but clean, then he needs to do resistance training but eat loads and i do mean loads. Hugh Jackman consumed 5500 calories a day to get in shape for the Wolverine films, so that gives you some idea of how much he needs to eat to get any sort of size. There is a more scientific formula for the amount of protein and carbs you need to ingest per kilo of bodyweight, but for now he just needs to eat lots as he trains.

Oh and tell him steroids WILL make his balls shrink and he WILL start to grow boobs like a woman


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

What he said , I was eating 3200cal / day but no gym to gain 8kgs in 4 months .. And I'm a girl .


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Try Hypnosis for better results.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

The problem these days is that steroids are readily available. I know lots of guys on steroids - my gym buddy use to take them when he was around 23 - his hair was literally falling out when running his hand across his head. He got big quick, but stopped training for a few weeks and you could see that his skin was starting to sag. Unfortunately, they are too easy to get hold of - people can make quick money off them and that encourages more and more people to start selling. Get him to do a few sessions with a personal trainer, who can help setup a decent diet plan and an exercise routine. He will never keep up gains with the guys on steroids, but when they stop it wont last, where as your lads shape would last a hell of alot longer. I think I would rather be athletic with a good shape over being a huge beast but at the cost of my health


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I read a news article this week about mainstream gym chains like Virgin and Bannatyne now putting sharps bins in the changing rooms in some locations because of widespread steroid use.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have to agree these a difference between steroid use and steroid abuse . But at his age he wont need them .


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Keep him off the steriods, no good can come from using them.

Like everyone else has said, eat, eat and eat some more. Meat and potatoes are your friend as long as he is exercising. I used do the whole egg and protein / weight gain shake in the mornings and evenings when I was a youngster. Not sure what products are out there these days...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Show him this thread (If possible) so he understand how many people are not recommended steroids. He will then definitely understand how harm is.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

GOMAD - with full fat milk, not the skimmed one - unless of course he is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's like everyone is saying increase the calorie intake and train. 
I'm 5" 8 and weighed just over 10 stone wet through!

I done some research and found a protein called bodytronics heavyweigh. It is not cheap but you do get more servings than what it says. This is a mass gainer with a ridiculous amount of protein and carb. Over 2000 calories with full fat milk each shake. Take 1 of these with 2 regular protein shakes and a good balance of carbs and protein and his size will increase dramatically. In 6montjs I increased to 13 & a half stone of muscle. I trained 5 days a week for 45mins each session. Body part a day


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Show him this for some inspiration. This is my friend, he's 100% natural and is against anyone on steroids. Yeah, it's the easy way out to take them, but it's not real muscle, they do give you problems and when you stop training it all just drops and you end up with wrinkly/saggy skin. Looks terrible


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

^^^Very impressive!

Is he a professional body builder?


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

I was told that this overeating lark was rubbish! Most personal trainers I've spoken to have told me: Clean diet, LOTS of protein and progressive weight training 2-3 times a week.

God knows who's right!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guru said:


> ^^^Very impressive!
> 
> Is he a professional body builder?


He's a personal trainer, only started competing recently but won his class and got a big sponsorship deal


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks cool. I sure Everyone want to be look like him. but i don't have idea how hardwork and training behind this body.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Man I wish this was me!

Eat as much of the following as you want

Eggs
Milk
Chicken
Tuna
Oats (and other clean carbs)

and lift HEAVY!


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

personally i wouldn't spend money on a weight gainer. just make your own, blend up milk, whey, peanut butter, banana and oats(easy 1000+ calories depending on how much you add)

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

check that out. it will give a rough estimate of calories and if you aint gaining eat another 100 cals a day. Using myfitnesspal is great for keeping track.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

scottk7 said:


> personally i wouldn't spend money on a weight gainer. just make your own, blend up milk, whey, peanut butter, banana and oats(easy 1000+ calories depending on how much you add)
> 
> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> check that out. it will give a rough estimate of calories and if you aint gaining eat another 100 cals a day. Using myfitnesspal is great for keeping track.


But surely this isn't any good, its made of .....food :doublesho and doesn't have a steroid/anabolic type name, this will never take off especially if no one can make money out of it  Its doesn't have the magic ingredients "Proprietary blend" and "Sweeteners" common Scot get with the program! 

Joking aside, good advice mate and you can calculate a more accurate protein/macro content :thumb:


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

ITHAQVA said:


> But surely this isn't any good, its made of .....food :doublesho and doesn't have a steroid/anabolic type name, this will never take off especially if no one can make money out of it  Its doesn't have the magic ingredients "Proprietary blend" and "Sweeteners" common Scot get with the program!
> 
> Joking aside, good advice mate and you can calculate a more accurate protein/macro content :thumb:


Well lets name it foodadrol and people might actually eat it


----------

